# Cant hear tv out of surround sound



## Berkey2011 (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay so i have everythig hooked up correctly, i have an HDMI plug from the tv to the reciever, and the guy told me that if i bought a digital audio cord that whatever is playing on the tv will go thru the surround sound, now when i have the tv on and im watching regulary cable, the surround sound will work for a minute then it will go out and i cant hear anything and cant figure out why it keeps doing it..


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Berkey, welcome to TSF :wave:

We need a little more information to help; what are the make and model numbers of the TV and receiver? 

What inputs/outputs are the cables connected to? (e.g.: the HDMI cable is from the "HDMI Out" of the receiver to the "Input 1" of the TV, etc...)

What other components are in your system? DVD/Blu-ray player? How is it hooked up? Does it work?

It's most likely just a setting in the menus that needs to be changed. Many components will stop woking if they don't get the exact signal they're expecting to get. 

Post back and we'll get it sorted out.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've never heard of one doing audio OUT over HDMI. most TVs will give an optical or simple analog (red/white) connector and don't pass through surround sound.


----------

